# Re-visiting the 9325...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I just wanted to post from personal experience. On my Oceanic 50 I am using 2 strips equipped with ahs retrofits and 55W bulbs/reflector combinations. One strip has a 6700 bulb, the other one is the 9325. I am impressed how nicely some plants respond to this bulb (combination). My A. reinickii is so much thicker and bushier in this tank compared to another tank with the same level of lighting but all 6700. The Rotala and L. aromatica also appears somewhat bushier (shorter internodes) comparatively. 

Does anyone know of a similar spectrum cf bulb that can be used in a 96W ahs strip? I'd love to equip my other tank with one, but I know they don't make the 9325's in 96W size.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

No personal experience but maybe the Colormax would work?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I really like the output and the way my plant grow with 9325K bulbs. I looked for 9325K 96w lamps before deciding on a fixture for my 30g. All I could find in a 36" length were the linear GE Fresh and Saltwater bulbs so I DIY'd a canopy and ODNO'd the linear bulbs.

Even in NO mode, the 9325's just seem to give better plant growth and add more color to the reds. In my experience, some fish like Cardinal/Neon Tetras (and certain other fish with red and blue in them) just seem much more colorful under 9325K lights. They seem too washed out for me in 6700K lights.

Any way you can add a strip light with a GE Fresh and Saltwater bulb in it?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Any way you can add a strip light with a GE Fresh and Saltwater bulb in it?


 Good idea. I can put a 30W strip and try it.


----------

